

Why cool the whole room when you can cool just your body? DIY Solution - destroycube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llzlF5Y4Py0&feature=youtu.be

======
antonwinter
doesnt the canister of water become the same temperature as your body pretty
quick?

